# Incomplete Evacuation and Constant Urge



## darklight (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi everybody, I'm new to this site but I have found this site to be extremely helpful with what I am dealing with. It tells me that I'm not crazy and I'm not the only one suffering. So anyway, I'm 16 and over the past year my problem has been growing worse and I was wondering if anybody knew how to help me. Before I go somewhere, I have to get up at least an hour and a half earlier than when I have to leave. Each morning, I wake up at 6:10 for a 7:35 bus ride. During this period I go to the bathroom 3 times and each time I go, I'm on the toilet for at least 10 minutes. The stools are very loose, but I have to push to get everything out and when I leave the room, 10 minutes later I'm back again. Once I leave for school I'll usually be okay, but some days I need to go once I arrive at school. But no matter what, I constantly have the urge to go again like I never finished to begin with. This problem also comes with a frequent urination problem I have been having which causes me to go to the bathroom every hour. My doctor told me to intake more fiber, but so far nothing has worked. Help me!


----------



## BobbyGirl (Mar 14, 2009)

Omg, i know exactly how you feel i get that too!! I hate it when you feel like you still need to go afterwards, i always get that, if i dont manage to goin the morning i will get worried at school. I would panic. Like every morning before school, its like if I dont go to the loo then i will defo need itat school and i dont want to take that risk. I mean its really uncomfortable going when your at school. I'm not really sure how to help as i have the same problem but after i go i take these tablets called "kalms" which sometimes help. Theyare for relief of stress, periods of worry, irritability and pain. They can also help you get to sleep easier. I dont take a lot cos its not alwaysgood to rely on tablets and pills but it does help a bit, they are just like herbal so you shouldnt get any side effects if you took any. I hope that this maybe helps a bit.But just remember your not alone!







Oh and by the way, i think that taking in more fiber will help. People eat fiber when they are constipated. ( i think) lol.Robynxxx


----------

